# Dog That Lies Down When She Doesn't Want To Do Something



## maureencol (Nov 18, 2006)

How do you handle a dog that will just lie down when she doesn't want to go with you. She is a 5 year old Shepherd mix and will go out willingly on a walk but doesn't want to come back home and will lie down and not move. She does the same thing if you want to put her out and she doesn't want to go out. We have tried treats but she is not interested in any food (bacon, hotdog, doggie treats). I have never had that issue in a dog before and don't know how to deal with it. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Does she like toys or games of tug? That can be the motivator instead of food. Also, how much attention does she get other than walks? Are walks the highlight of her day? GSDs need loads of mental stimulation. If she's not getting any other than walks, she won't want them to end.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I love it. Mine does that, too. He also does it when I play too roughly, or when he wants to sleep rather than play. Other people have called it passive aggression... I think they are wrong! I think it is a clear and gentle communication, "I don't want to do that." So, the question is why doesn't she want to do 'that' ?

1. I agree with Amaryllis - maybe the walk isn't long enough. Can you try walking an additional 5 minutes? Or, is there somewhere (fenced?) where you can let her off leash to go run? (I take mine to a school yard after hours. As long as we clean up, and don't bother people - it is after hours - the principal doesn't mind.)
2. When you put her out - Why? Is she underfoot, or is it time for potty (but she's not ready). Do you put her in a crate...

I'll reveal a sadistic secret: although I am an ultra gentle owner .... it is not 100% of the time. I wrestle with my dog, chase him, make him go out side in the rain (I felt guilty this winter, because it was miserable... although a mild winter). And, I taught him to go outside with 100% reliability using cruel punishment... When he was a puppy, I'd say "out" when it was the last potty time before bed. He'd take that as a cue to run around the house - punishment time. I put one hand on each hip and ran with him to the backdoor. It was harmless and painless, but he hated it, because he couldn't run away... and I was 'forcing' him to do something. But, if I glance at the back door at about 9 - 10 o'clock, he gets up, stretches, and goes to the backdoor to go out. I don't suggest that you start 'brutalizing' a 5 yo GSD, but there may be a way to start the habit.... But try to understand why he resists... before you decide that you need to force her...


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

First question that comes to my mind is ... is the "reluctance" the result of the dog being in any pain ? Not likely, I know. But I feel this should be considered as a possibility, albeit a very slight possibility. Perhaps a vet visit is in order to rule it in or out.

Aside from that ... try making 'going home' and 'going outside' much more REWARDING, somehow. For that you'l need to determine, and administer, exactly what motivates your dog. Could be a car ride, could be a rousing game of tug. Apparently it's not food.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Our young BC mix does that. She flops on her back and lies with her belly in the air when she doesn't want to go somewhere. She'll change her mind if I make what I want her to do more exciting and fun than rolling on the floor and being stubborn about it. A squeaky toy, a treat, just a lot of enthusiasm (Molly, loooook, let's go! Oh boy! Yeah!) etc...


----------



## SaraBee (Dec 28, 2011)

I am having this problem too except it's the opposite situation. 

My puppy (6 months) Lays down when i try take him on a walk. He refuses to walk or go outside. It's like his whole body just shuts down and he lays down to sleep. lol. At first i thought it was cute and funny but now it's a problem.  I can't even take him outside.  I think with mine. i think it's because he is scared.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

maureencol said:


> How do you handle a dog that will just lie down when she doesn't want to go with you. She is a 5 year old Shepherd mix and will go out willingly on a walk but doesn't want to come back home and will lie down and not move. She does the same thing if you want to put her out and she doesn't want to go out. We have tried treats but she is not interested in any food (bacon, hotdog, doggie treats). I have never had that issue in a dog before and don't know how to deal with it. Thanks for any suggestions!


This is actually pretty easy to change, but it isn't an instant fix. But first - *lose the treats*. Treat rewards are not a panacea and when they don't work they are actually counter-productive.

Then start this system: 

BEFORE you go out, play a short game with your dog. Better yet, do some positive training or trick training or any other short training that your dog likes. Take your dog for a *very* short walk - just a few minutes at first. Then come back and play and/or train some more AFTER the walk. If your dog balks at going back, you have made the walk time too long - shorten it. 

In order to get your total walking time in, you may have to repeat the sessions as necessary. As time goes on, you will have to do fewer repeats but at the beginning, it's better to do shorter sessions and more repeats. 

SLOWLY (not in one day)... increase the walk times, and at the same time INCREASE the time spent in the post-walk activity. You can also SLOWLY decrease the time of the pre-walk activity if you want to, or just keep it as the same - that's up to you. 

The total time for each session (pre-walk activity + walk + post-walk activity) should also increase day-by-day. 

I suggest you keep a log - nothing fancy, just a little notebook with the times so that you know you are keeping to the system. 

After a while, you won't need the pre-walk activity and you can make it an 'extra', but don't try to get to that point too quickly. 

If someone asks what you are doing, tell them you are doing Premack conditioning - you'll sound quite impressive.


----------

